# Welcome To The Diamond Owners Club



## Gill (13 Feb 2007)

I'd like to welcome the latest member of the Diamond Fret Saw Owners Club.

Congratulations on your eBay bargain, Steve.



Gill


----------



## StevieB (13 Feb 2007)

Shucks, thanks!

Actually I would like to publicly state that Gill has been most generous to a fellow UKWorkshopper and should be applauded for her unselfish act!

Once collected and tested I will try and post a report on whether they really are Diamond :wink: 

Steve.


----------



## chrispuzzle (13 Feb 2007)

Woo! Congrats Stevie.

I so nearly bought one on eBay but at the time I didn't quite have the readies to match the winning bid.

I'd love his top of the range model though.

Chris


----------



## StevieB (13 Feb 2007)

Hi Chris,

Not sure which model this is from the picture to be honest, but at the price its almost a throwaway machine if its no good. Diamonds come up occasionally on ebay, sometimes they go for uber money, sometimes (as in this case) alot less. This one has cost me less than 10% of the price of a new one :shock: Not sure why the discrepancy, although the way you present the item can have alot to do with it. 

I do have a 150 mile trip to pick it up mind you..... :roll: Still at the price even with petrol costs its still a bargain!

Steve.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Feb 2007)

Yes, welcome to the Diamond owners club Steve and I look forward to your assessment after you get it.

I own a Diamond (now a Diamond/Delta hybrid !) and I know Gill has a couple of Diamonds but was wondering who else here owns a Diamond ?


----------



## chrispuzzle (15 Feb 2007)

Alan -

What mods did you perform to make it a Delta/Diamond hybrid?

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (15 Feb 2007)

chrispuzzle":2ru773h5 said:


> Alan -
> 
> What mods did you perform to make it a Delta/Diamond hybrid?
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris,

The mod I did was a transplant of a Delta top arm into the Diamond top arm. I did this because blade release and re-clamping is so much quicker with the Delta Quickset clamps than with the Diamond holders.
One major failing (in my opinion) of the Diamond is it's old fashioned blade holders. Sure, they are good if you need to rotate them through 360 degrees but other than that they are a pain !
Diamond claim a 7 second release, thread through, and reclamp of a blade but I've never heard of anyone actually achieving that !
By comparison I was doing the same operation on a Delta in 5 seconds as the norm.
I am a great Delta fan but they wear out too quick for me. One day I had the mad thought of my perfect saw, A Diamond with Delta clamps.
There was no easy way of fitting the Delta clamps to the Diamond so I transplanted the whole top Delta arm into the hollow section of the Diamond arm and it worked a treat. I left the Diamond bottom holder in place as that was in fact quicker to use on blade changing than the tool based bottom Delta clamp.I then had quick blade changing on a very durable and precision saw.
That was, until the DeWalt 788 came along which has fast blade changing,precision and durabilty, and I absolutely love it as it has far less vibration than any saw I've used or seen. The Diamond by comparison sounds like a loud sewing machine !

Anyway,here's a photo of my hybrid Delta/Diamond:


----------



## Gill (15 Feb 2007)

How innovative



! I'm really pleased you posted the picture of your hybrid



, Alan. Blade changing is definitely the Diamond's major weakness. The brush motor is also much noisier than the induction motor on other machines, but by the same token it's much more powerful.

I bet Chris is rummaging through his Meccano set now!

Gill


----------



## chrispuzzle (15 Feb 2007)

Well as it happens I will have to get a Meccano Mk III Scrollsaw up to scratch in a few weeks time. The Mk I only cut foamcore but I think the aero ply that was so soft to cut with my jigsaw puzzle of the castle would be a good candidate for "real wood" to cut with it.

Thanks for explaining about the mods, Alan. I was wondering what a Diamond could possibly require by way of improvements!

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (18 Feb 2007)

Gill":125g5ivd said:


> How innovative
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of interest Gill, the motor on the DeWalt is also a brush motor but it's whisper quiet. I don't understand how DeWalt have managed this and why the Diamond is so noisy by comparison. Maybe others here with knowledge of motors can shed some light on this ?


----------



## Losos (3 Mar 2007)

Hi Gill,

First, a belated _'Well done' _on getting the admin people to set up this board. I should have had a look earlier, but I have tended to look at only 'General' and 'Off topic' recently _due to pressure of work etc_.

I don't have a scrollsaw at present but all the discussion that I'm sure we'll see here will help. and of course as I get nearer to getting one I'm sure _I'll have a few questions_.

Thanks again


----------

